# Red foxes



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well they are all nice and cute now, wait till they get older and start eating all the little ankle bitters and cats. Then we'll be hearing about how the DWR did nothing to protect their precious little pets.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10889468


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't bothered to read the story, or even watch it on the news... that being said, I tend to agree. "ooh, aren't those cubs the most precious things? Why would anyone want to get rid of them". (fast forward 6 months) "Snuffy? Oh Snuffy, where are you? Hun, have you seen Snuffy?", "No, I haven't in fact, I haven't seen that pheasant or that flock of quail lately either..."

I think everyone here knows where I'm going...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Do not worry any longer! I have this one under control. Thanks to Johnny Stewart they will pose no threat to anything any longer. :twisted:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Well they are all nice and cute now, wait till they get older and start eating all the little ankle bitters and cats. Then we'll be hearing about how the DWR did nothing to protect their precious little pets.
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10889468


+ 1 Will see how cute they are next year at this time. They need to relocate them so some law abiding hunter can get a shot at them


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Or wait till they start acting like this!

[youtube:3b8awpya]http://www.youtube.com/v/pCVEbKumzdo&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:3b8awpya]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

lehi said:


> > Or wait till they start acting like this!


 :shock: .... That guy is a pretty good kicker !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree Mike V. Just wait till their little kitty cats disappear. :shock:


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Or something like this happens.....

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/06 ... tml?hpt=T2


----------

